# interactive tshirt booth for a mall



## jzcouture194 (Jul 26, 2011)

HI,


Just kicked off a tshirt booth in the mall, however expansion upgrade is on the way, trying to get ideas on designing an interactive tshirt booth, design your t shirt booth.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Are you talking about a stand alone booth where there is no sales person or a manned Kiosk.


----------



## jzcouture194 (Jul 26, 2011)

Im referring to a manned both.

Thks


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

Interested to hear some responses I was thinking of doing the same thing


----------



## jzcouture194 (Jul 26, 2011)

HI Chucky 

Where are you located? Ive done a test in a mall and it was very successful however I need a bigger space. 

Lets Linkup


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

jzcouture194 said:


> HI Chucky
> 
> Where are you located? Ive done a test in a mall and it was very successful however I need a bigger space.
> 
> Lets Linkup


I'm in ft Collins Colorado. Sent you a message but your box is full


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

We are in a mall. We are retail bricks and mortar, on-line and wholesale.

We started off with a single table kiosk selling one off t-shirts and within 3 years and now have our own shop in the mall selling much larger volumes and push one off tshirts on-line.

Drop me a PM if you need any futher information.


----------



## jzcouture194 (Jul 26, 2011)

I cant PM to you


----------

